# l298 sense a sense b



## carduelis (Abr 10, 2010)

me presento,soy nuevo en el foro  y queria haceros una consulta sobre la resistencias
que se ponen en  las patillas 1 15 del l-298
Tengo montada una etapa de potencia con dos l-298 cda uno para un motor pap
alimentados a 12v los motores tienen 1,1 A  por bobinado y 3,3 ohm  por bobinado no dice nada del voltaje.El caso es que tanto las resistencias de ceramica como los l298 se calientan en exceso segun mis calculos estas devian de ser 7,6ohm
V=I*(Re+Ri)( Re=resistencia externa ,Ri=resistencia interna de bobina)
Estoy en lo cierto o mis clculos estan equivocados
Por  otro lado tengo un SAA1042(ya obsoleto) para un pap bipolar de impresora conectado un zener de 3v9 als patillas 2 y15  y una resistencia de 56k en las patillas 6 y negativo ,cuando conecto este motor en los l298 se calienta el motor y si lo pruebo
con el saa me frie el integrado la fuente de la impresora daba 5V (supongo para la logica ) y 40 V (Supongo para la potencia) no puedo confirmar la I de los bobinados pero tienen 3ohm de resistencia
Por cierto los motores son bipolares 
he pensado poner l298 en pralelo ,igual que con el saa pero creo que tengo errores de calculo


----------

